

Microsoft: You can now disconnect from the Internet - tx
http://kontsevoy.blogspot.com/2008/02/microsoft-you-can-now-disconnect-from.html

======
henning
I saw this same screen and thought it was for mobile people on laptops who had
limited Internet connection times. It has nothing to do with MSFT corporate
culture in my view.

When your installed base is measured in the hundreds of millions things work a
little differently from when you're a startup with 200 users.

------
Tichy
It just shows that Microsoft has been around for quite a long time. I don't
see what is so funny about that. I am not a Microsoft fan, but I think they
were successful in a time when not everything was as easy as it is today. So
laughing about them - I don't know how many people really have the
achievements under their belt to be in a position to do so.

------
edw519
This is the same company whose CEO wrote a book in 1994 named "The Road Ahead"
that does not include the word "internet.

</lol>

